# birthday cake / wedding cake



## Encolpius

Hello, how do you say this in your language? Many thanks.
Hungarian

1/ birthday cake = születésnapi torta, (informal) szülinapi torta

2/ wedding cake = esküvői torta


----------



## Lépido

In French: 
1/ Gâteau d'anniversaire
2/ Gâteau de mariage

In Portuguese:
1/ Bolo de anos  / or: bolo de aniversário
2/ Bolo de casamento  / or: bolo de noiva

In German:
1/ Geburtstagskuchen  / or: Geburtstagstorte
2/ Hochzeitstorte  / or: Hochzeitskuchen

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew"

Birthday cake - עוגת יום הולדת [ugat yom huledet]

Wedding cake - עוגת חתונה [ugat khatuna]


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
birthday cake: verjaardagstaart
wedding cake: huwelijkstaart

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Ciliegina

Hi,

in Italian:

1/ torta di compleanno
2/ torta nuziale


----------



## jazyk

> In Portuguese:
> 1/ Bolo de anos  / or: bolo de aniversário
> 2/ Bolo de casamento  / or: bolo de noiva


In Brazil I don't think we'd say bolo de anos, but yes to bolo de aniversário. Without context I'd understand that the cake is a few years old.


----------



## Lépido

jazyk said:


> In Brazil I don't think we'd say bolo de anos, but yes to bolo de aniversário. Without context I'd understand that the cake is a few years old.


 
Yes, I was refering to portuguese from Portugal, where "bolo de anos" is used, like in " Quantas velas tinha o teu último *bolo de anos?*"
I would suggest, for an international use and not specifically for Portugal the term "bolo de aniversário".


----------



## Flaminius

*In Japanese* (as if anyone wanted to know....)

バースデーケーキ _bāsudē kēki_
ウエディングケーキ _uedingu kēki_


----------



## Encolpius

Flaminius said:


> *In Japanese* (as if anyone wanted to know....)
> 
> バースデーケーキ _bāsudē kēki_
> ウエディングケーキ _uedingu kēki_


 
Hm.. it seems they use the English expressions. No Japanese words!


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese does have ways to express what is being meant (e.g., a cake for celebrating birthday) but those morphemes just don't form into a word.  It may be curious to know that celebrating individual birthdays and sweats for happy occasions did not exist in the Japanese culture originally (surreptitiously circumventing the pesky question what constitutes cultural originality...).


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish, there are different words for 'cake', depending on the country.
However, the commonest two are:

Birthday cake: Torta de cumpleaños / Pastel de cumpleaños
Wedding cake: Torta de casamiento / Pastel de casamiento


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Strictly speaking, *Russian* does not distinguish between the types of occassion in case of cakes and it is most often just "праздничный торт" - "celebration cake". However, for weddings it is possible to say "свадебный торт".


----------



## Black4blue

Turkish:
*Doğumgünü pastası* (Birthday cake)
*Düğün pastası* (Wedding cake)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

birthday cake - narozeninový dort
wedding cake - svatební dort, svatební koláče (a different kind of wedding cakes)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
birthday cake - торта за рожден ден/torta za rozhden den; 
wedding cake - сватбена торта/svatbena torta.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Τούρτα γενεθλίων»
'turta ʝene'θlion
lit. "cake of birthday*s*" (the anniversary of one's birth in Greek is described by a neuter noun, in plural: Γενέθλια-ʝe'neθlia, birthdays)
«Γαμήλιος τούρτα»
ɣa'milios 'turta (both feminine)
lit. "marital cake"

[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative
[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative
[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish:* Födelsedagstårta. (Birth-day-cake.)


----------



## Natalisha

Setwale_Charm said:


> Strictly speaking, *Russian* does not distinguish between the types of occassion in case of cakes and it is most often just "ïðàçäíè÷íûé òîðò" - "celebration cake". However, for weddings it is possible to say "ïðàçäíè÷íûé òîðò".


I don't know what "ïðàçäíè÷íûé òîðò" means. Праздничный торт?
Well, we say "торт ко дню рождения" [tort ka dnju razhd_e_nja] (a cake for the birthday [party]) or "именинный пирог" [imen*i*nnyj pir*o*g] (= a name-day pie).
The Russian for "a wedding cake" is "свадебный торт" [sv*a*debnyj tort].


----------



## Orlin

natalisha said:


> i don't know what "ïðàçäíè÷íûé òîðò" means. Праздничный торт?


 
Это проблема с кодировкой, но я тоже не пытался это прочитать, потому что не знаю как и по-моему нет смысла.


----------



## English Speaker

Kangy said:


> In Spanish, there are different words for 'cake', depending on the country.
> However, the commonest two are:
> 
> Birthday cake: Torta de cumpleaños / Pastel de cumpleaños
> Wedding cake: Torta de casamiento / Pastel de casamiento


 
You can also say: "Pastel de bodas" for Wedding Cake.

I hate call it "Torta". Torta is another thing here in my region.


----------



## bibax

> I don't know what "ïðàçäíè÷íûé òîðò" means. Праздничный торт?


Yes, праздничный торт. It is quite readable if you switch to Code Page 866. I think the CP 866 was used in MS DOS.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*:
_hääkakku_ - wedding cake
_syntymäpäiväkakku _- birthday cake


----------

